# I inherited a donkey. Now what?



## hydroswiftrob (Jul 29, 2012)

My wife and I just closed on our new home/farm. In the contract was a donkey. The donkey has been in the pasture I know for three years, had no name, no human contact, and seems all but wild. I have many questions.

What do I feed it? Does she need a mineral block?

Will it ever be possible to tame it enough to be able to touch it?

Her bray (squeaker box, as I like to call it) seems broken. She just sounds like she is snorting. Is this a problem?

I know donkey's are good to keep coyotes at bay, but she seems extremely afraid of my little dogs. I have heard of donkeys killing dogs, but this one takes off running every time my dogs go to the fence and bark.

We named her Ginger and try talking to her every time we go outside hoping she will see us as good. I have heard donkey's love to be loved on, but I am thinking this one is too far gone.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't believe she's "too far gone;" I've heard of many animals that were neglected/abused and learned trust later in life. When my miniature mule was given to me, she was 9 years old and almost uncatchable. She'd had no training at all, and what little handling she had had was the kind that wasn't pleasant. Any physical contact was threatening to her.  Fortunately, she associated people with food, so she had at least some positive feelings toward people. It took time, but now, she gives mule hugs! 

Food is a great motivator, though feeding a donkey is risky business. Donkeys and mules have extremely efficient digestive systems; it seems like they can get fat on air. Most people feed just hay to donkeys, though if there's enough pasture, even that may not be necessary. A mineral block probably wouldn't hurt. A handful of oats or a couple of carrot slices could be used as a treat to try to get this gal thinking positively toward you. 

If you can get close to this girl, resist the urge to try to pet her face. That is threatening to a donkey. Keep your hands low. Petting/scratching on the shoulder will signal friendly intent without scaring her. As she learns to trust you, you can do more with her, but think baby steps for now. Good luck!


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jul 29, 2012)

We have a donkey that came off the range (the wild) and she lets me ride on her. And loves to be loved on. So you can tame them.


----------



## mully (Jul 29, 2012)

Get some Murry gingersnap cookies she won't be able to resist them, only 1-2. She will come looking for them when you are around.  They have a great use to give worm meds to goats as well as donkeys.  Donkeys can be very loving but it takes time, she has to trust you first.  Visit her often so she knows you are a friend, you will love having a donkey in your life!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 29, 2012)

That is so cool! Good luck with her


----------



## secuono (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't they need regular hoof trimming as well??
What on Earth do her feet look like? If they are ok, I'd say someone has been out to catch and trim her. Can you ask the previous owner what they did?

I would heard her into a smaller fenced area where you can work with her and see her a lot better.


----------



## BoonesBain (Jul 30, 2012)

You'll have to win her over with treats in order to get a close enough look to assess her.  I bet her feet are in need of some work, she probably needs to be dewormed too.  Donkeys really like being around people.  Do be careful with the dogs though. She may be afraid of them now, but you never know when she will muster up the courage to go after them.  Donkeys will stomp them quicker than you're able to stop them.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Jul 31, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Don't they need regular hoof trimming as well??
> What on Earth do her feet look like? If they are ok, I'd say someone has been out to catch and trim her. Can you ask the previous owner what they did?
> I would heard her into a smaller fenced area where you can work with her and see her a lot better.


Not necessarily. I had a literally wild Chincoteague mare that I rescued when she was 4 years old. Sounds just like this one, except she was outright mean/nasty/dangerous. She had never had her feet done (or the stallion that I bought with her from the same bad situation). We euthanized the mare at 10 years old after not making any progress with her (remember the dangerous part, otherwise we would have just turned her out to pasture). In her 10 years, she NEVER had her feet done, not once. You would never know it. Her feet looked nicer than the horses who were done every 6-8 weeks. When I told people we never did her feet, they threw MAJOR hissy fits, almost calling the state on us...Well, once they saw her feet, they were a little embarrassed to say the least.

Point being, it is possible for them to naturally wear down their own feet without human intervention (ie mustangs and wild burrows). This isn't always the case, but is a good possibility before jumping to the "neglect" assumption.

ETA: One could also assume the donkey wouldn't be walking too well if her feet weren't wearing on their own after 3 years...

Also to the OP, good luck with her! If she is doing well enough on her own, just take your time with her...Treats are great encouragement! Start just by giving her treats, without trying to make contact. When she looks for you for treats without you having to sucker her in, then try making physical contact. Avoid the head (like someone else mentioned) and go for the shoulder. It's less threatening. 
When the pasture starts drying up for the season, you should probably throw her some hay. Make sure she has fresh water available as well. Maybe a mineral block as well. I would skip graining at all if possible.


----------



## BoonesBain (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's a great resource for you:  http://www.lovelongears.com/


----------



## sawfish99 (Aug 6, 2012)

Regarding the feet, post pics and I can give an opinion.  I trim donkeys.  Just because nothing has been done DOES NOT mean she is fine.  I am rehabilitating a donkey that went years without a proper trim and based on the condition of the feet, nearly suffered a fatal founder episode (rotation of the coffin bone was evident without needing xrays).  However, if the donkey can't be handled, trimming will be nearly impossible.  It is definitely possible that the donkey is naturally wearing the hooves down, but each environment and animal is different.


----------



## BrayJunction (Aug 9, 2012)

I obtained 3 donkeys at the beginning of June. They were mostly tame, but had had no training. I'm using "Clicker Training for Your Horse" by Alexandra Kurland and have trained 2 of them to accept having their halter put on, and to back up with a pressure cue to their chest.  The 3rd is very skittish, so I'm clicker training him to stand still while I pet his withers, lightly groom him, and even touch his face.  I've also taught all 3 to touch an orange cone with their nose.   In Kurland's book she describes dealing with some pretty raw, wild horses and having a lot of success using the clicker.  Good luck with your donkey!


----------



## hydroswiftrob (Aug 11, 2012)

*UPDATE*
I have corralled her to a smaller area. (That was a feat within itself)

Her feet do look fine to me, but I will take a pic so you all can be the judge.

She is cautiously eating hay out of my 7yo son and 13 yo daughter's hand. She will not come close when I am around. She is terrified of our Great Dane.

Contacting the previous owners is out of the question. We had a major falling out when buying the house. (long story, they didn't live up to their end of the bargain and if I wanted to be an @$$ *pun intended*, I could sue)

No one has seem to answer the bray question yet, and this had me worried the most. She snorts but cannot bray. Is this a learned trait or possible she has a cold, etc?


----------



## sawfish99 (Aug 11, 2012)

It's impossible to say about the braying.  You would need a vet exam to determine if there is something wrong.  Some dogs almost never bark.  Some horses rarely neigh.  She may not have anything to cause her to bray.

On the hoof pictures, try to get side and front profiles of the front and back hooves. I will assume picking up the feet is out of the question.

Donkeys sometimes fear the height of adults.  One I trim is almost impossible to catch, unless you are an 8 year old boy.  Then it will walk right up and be gentle.


----------



## hydroswiftrob (Aug 12, 2012)

I hope this works. It has been so long since I posted pics the archaic way, I had forgotten how.


----------



## sawfish99 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes, you need to have a professional work on her hooves.  It is difficult to tell everything from the pictures, but:
the back right looks very long with underrun heels
back left looks long from the front view, but not the side.  It is hard to tell in the soft footing.
both front hooves look like they may have 1-1.5" of excess growth that needs trimming
both fronts look twisted in the side profile. Very hard to tell if it is an illusion from the hoof coloring and soft soil, but the front right also looks abnormal in the front view.

Until she can be safely handled, it won't make a difference. My opinion is either care for her properly or find someone else to take her off your hands.


----------



## Lupa Duende (Oct 13, 2012)

Agree with the last poster.
How easy is it to find a farrier in your area? IT is difficult around here to say the least. I ended up taking my goats to the vet as the farrier (who is married to a lady who has a feed store) 'only does stables'..., not us whacko mums that adopt the wayward goblins. The goats' hooves were curled up an Under. The doeling with the best hooves, Ziege, had turkish boots that hurt whenever she lay down.
I am about to cruise the farrier list for Maggie, a sweet wee pony we adopted Friday night. Her hooves don't look so hot but I know a wonderful horse lady up in my parts so I know she can help find the right person for Maggie.


----------

